# Dubia roaches



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a good online source for buying Dubia roaches?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't actually ordered any personally, but I've read on a bearded dragon forum that http://www.theroachguy.com/ is a great person to buy from.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I agreed with Lilysmommy, looks like a good place to buy from! The guy I got mine from, I havn't been able to get in touch with since last year. I've got around 500 so I don't really need anymore though :lol:


----------

